# $225 Reynolds Solitude clinchers worth the cost?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Looking at an all-around clincher for training and early spring racing. 
The Reynolds Solitude can be had for $225 but in your opinions are they not worth spending the money?

My trainer is a 2050 gram stiff set I use for gravel roads and rough rural pavement. Rims are Alex Pro 28 with Ultegra hubs.

Would there not be a big enough difference to warrant the cost? Should I use the $225 toward a much lighter racier set that still falls in the "budget race wheel"?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Answered my own question with a bit more reading. The Neuvation R28SL Neuvation R28sl 2013 Wheel Set - www.neuvationcycling.com at $249 plus shipping.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Where did you find them for $225? The cheapest I could find them is $297.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.bikewagon.com/part/wheel...e-700c-alloy-road-wheelset-20-24-clincher-s10 and use coupon thank20you


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

I just picked up a set of these. $223 shipped.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Similarly I have seen Fulcrum Racing 5's for about $250.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

So I had time to get the Reynolds wheels and new tires on this morning. I picked up a set of 2011 Solitude wheels, GP4000 (25) tires and Forte tubes. Did my local loop this morning.
This entire setup cost about $330. Got the wheels online and the other stuff at my LBS. Wheels arrived true and straight. 
Here is what I found with the wheel weight.

Wheels- Reynolds Solitude 2011
Rear- 886g
Front- 709g

Strips- Reynolds
17.5g each

Skewers- Reynolds
Rear- 57
Front- 62

Total- 1749g

I was using a RS10 wheelset prior to this, Here are my thoughts.
Bike is much more compliant over poor tarmac. I believe this is the 25 tire, but then I didnt do any data collection so take that fwiw.
Bike accelerates and stops with less energy spent on my part. Both of these things are to be expected with less rotating mass. 
My moving average was the same, or within margin of error. Oddly, these wheels did not make me a tour level rider...

Most importantly, I was able to scratch the mod-itch for not a lot of money. This is not a bike that I want to spent a ton of money on- maybe when I improve the engine to get my moving average over 21mph I'll consider something exotic, but until that happens it is difficult to justify an incremental increase in performance for a ton more money. YMMV.


----------



## 5280eg6 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know this is a old thread but where did you guys find this price for the wheels?


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep an eye on Ebay and Performancebike.com or nashbar.com


----------

